# Grow your plants upside DOWN



## theDUDE (Mar 17, 2009)

I went ahead and did it... I bought the Topsy Turvys Tomato planter. It lets you grow your plants upside down. I am in the setup stage but I will record what I find. Taking a 600watt MH and laying on the floor while my ladies hang. Should be interesting and I assume I am doing nothing new to the growing culture. IN theory my ladies should be more potent and larger... at least I hope.


Anyone ever tried these out before?
Tosy Turvy is the name of the baskets


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

Certainly sounds intriguing...
How is it supposed to make em more potent?


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 17, 2009)

I always thought the upside down tomato thing was just to accommodate the large fruit better, i.e. no need for stakes and baskets in the case of tomatos, so I'm interested to hear more about your theory of increasing MJs potency by being upside down, cause well, I don't see why it would...

Not to say this won't be interesting though...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 18, 2009)

Drats! I was hoping to be able to try that first!

But it will work very well. Dont think it will make them more potent. But they will be tougher, more durable, and grow quicker. Get that gravity working for you rather than against does some wondrous things. Should make your grow far easier.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 18, 2009)

i can see the logic in that i guess but would it encourage stretching?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont think so Newbud. Im thinking it will just put them in a natural relaxed state. Not stretch them.

Dont see tomato plants stretching. And thats a heavier fruit its producing.
They just seem more relaxed like I said. Will be solid throughout. Just taking the force away from pushing down on it is all.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 18, 2009)

get a nice big gentle spinning fan else they would prolly grow floppy like vines. the shoots on the bottoms of my plants already grow like that.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Now what would be nice is if ya had a tall room with light in the middle, with plants below AND above the lights, make the most of bulbs emitting light in all directions....


----------



## cubby (Mar 18, 2009)

It's never gonna' work. First off it dose'nt work great for tomatos, and the principle behind it is that the weight of the fruit makes it hang down because tomato plants are actually vines. If they are not put in a cage or some sort of trellis they will wander all over the ground. MJ is a bush, the fruit (buds) grow towards the light source (ie sun). Putting a light on the floor is not gonna work,IMO. But I guess if nothing else it's worth the experiment.
   Be very careful as far any water falling on the light, as I'm sure you know water and electricity, not a good combo. Also any naturaly falling leaves could easily cause a fire.
   I will definitely be watching this thread for your results. Hopefully you can post some pics or create a grow jounal.Maybe we'll all learn something from your endeavors. Good luck.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 18, 2009)

Weed is a weed.  It'll grow.  Yeild and quality may suffer till you get it figured out, but I spent 5 years getting my deal down, and now I have the best weed in town.  300k pop.   This is what peps tell me.



If you're in dirt  the root will follow the light


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Im thinking it will just put them in a natural relaxed state.


 
There's nothing "natural" about growing pot (or tomatoes, for that matter) upside-down in a basket.

TheDude:  Sounds like you are going to have moisture and leaves and whatnot dropping down on to the lamp.  Make sure to post pics if you blow up a hot 600 watt lightbulb....


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

> If you're in dirt the root will follow the light


...:confused2:.. I think you may have _"phototropism"_ confused with _"gravitropism."_..or "geotropism"[/i]...





> Gravitropism (sometimes called geotropism in older texts) is a key regulatory process in plants to insure that roots grow down and shoots grow up in developing seedlings. As the student should find, the orientation of seeds in the soil is not important because as the radicle and shoot emerge from the seed their growth is regulated through the action of hormones to cause each organ to grow in the proper direction.


 hXXp://www.aspb.org/EDUCATION/lab_gravitro.cfm
roots respond to gravity, and will "always" grow down. Vegetative/green growth follows the light.."phototropism"..
hXXp://www.chemistry.ohio-state.edu/wow/experiments/plants/roots.html


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 18, 2009)

well the theory behind the water and nutrients flowing down the plant makes it intersting enough, and mind all the warning above, but this should prove a good experiment. my guess is that the plant and buds will pack on water wait as a result like the tomatos, be big while on the plant and dry fluffy as hell (no wieght) but yeild will look more. as for quality im shure it will suffer from the water constantly running out the hanger across the plant down to the ground(washing away trichroms)


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 18, 2009)

i think i might get a lazy eye jus cuz of this thread, always gunna have my eye on here wonder how this upside down things will work. i believe its crazy jus like switching onz arms and legs. wonder how that would work too?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 18, 2009)

hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/volksgarden-121-p.asp

eace:


----------



## lizard (Mar 18, 2009)

you might want o use a plexiglss or glass sheild of some sort to cach accidental sipills and fallinf leaves i thaugh this thing my self just decided to stay with what i have for now


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/volksgarden-121-p.asp
> 
> eace:


..cheap enough too!!! ..


----------



## bigb (Mar 18, 2009)

this is funny, my buddy just brought one of those topsy turvy planters to me. i kinda laughed when i saw it. 
  but really when has anything bought off "as seen on tv"
actually worked well( im not saying it wont). but yeah how about we both try ours out ill leave my light hanging see the affects (just cause its for outside and i cant put the sun underneath it and they claim it works this way)


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 18, 2009)

Listen to Hick.  I'm pretty much a newbie with MJ, but I've grown other shtuff for years.  Geotropism (now called gravitropism because of Hick) will prevail just like 12/12 will prevail.  The plant will simply sprout, then grow around the root ball and up.  The roots will grow down after an initial re-orientation.  Ever seen a tree growing upside down from a cliff?  Un-un, and you never will because of gravitropism.  As they say: fu-git-about-it, unless you've got more time and money than you can utilize wisely.


----------



## Icex420 (Mar 18, 2009)

haha nice


----------



## JBonez (Mar 18, 2009)

this thread is pointless.

more potent? Let us know how it goes, i dont see how heat moving upwards from the light is going to help. Not to mention, watering will be a fiasco, and a life threatening chore to boot, i would learn how to grow first, then try new things, this just sounds dumb and dangerous.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 19, 2009)

I suppose its like kids saying they do their best thinking upside down on the monkey bars cause all the blood goes to the kids head, really though, we know they're just tryin not to pass out...


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

I just saw the ad for this on TV; it was intriguing but I am skeptical. I wasn't surprised to find that MP denizens were already all over this. If and when anyone is able to report actual results, I'm all ears. We can conjecture either way (or both ways, depending on how you slice up the overall question) but it will ultimately come down to what happens when one of us actually tries this.

I'll admit, though, that it will be interesting when that finally happens in that we'll be able to return to these posts and see who was right.

And, for the record, I don't think it will work. My theory is that the MJ plant system is optimized for the orientation that occurs in nature. You might take advantage of gravity on one hand but have improperly developed internal systems for nutrient transport, etc... But I'm just guessing.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 12, 2009)

i think weve proved that basing failure off the fact that its not "natural" is def not the case.

look at all the un natural things we do already, growing in water? that aint natural.

I think it wont work for other reasons, not to mention, its not a tomato plant.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 12, 2009)

ive got a friend who talks about this constantly, i just dont see it working, i mean tomatoes yeah....they sell the baskets at the local home and garden but think about it, you could easily have water run off from the basket to the light if it was underneath it, otherwise its getting some root rot i would think, water still has to follow the laws of gravity, so either it leaks down, where the light would need to be unless you lst'd it sideways but then why hang it, if you put the plant outside then your just making it grow down sideways then up to reach the sun, because they wont go straight down outside...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2009)

Its tough enough as it is,,,,, to get them to grow up-right,,why ya wanna go and make it a bigger pain in the ***.


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 13, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Listen to Hick. I'm pretty much a newbie with MJ, but I've grown other shtuff for years. Geotropism (now called gravitropism because of Hick) will prevail just like 12/12 will prevail. The plant will simply sprout, then grow around the root ball and up. The roots will grow down after an initial re-orientation. Ever seen a tree growing upside down from a cliff? Un-un, and you never will because of gravitropism. As they say: fu-git-about-it, unless you've got more time and money than you can utilize wisely.


 
My neighbor bought one of those and he is finding out that you cannot keep  the tomoato growing down as they proclaim without tying the plant with LST. 

I predict the MJ will do the same as the tomatos I have seen grow in one of these dirt bags (well really that is all the thing is)


----------



## thisjustin55 (Apr 13, 2009)

hicks got a good point, glad i read this. i had the same idea!


----------

